# Ein STUKA!!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okay, about 15 years ago, I got 95% done with a 1/48 Hasegawa Stuka. It was painted and decaled, and just needed the canopy frames painted, and the little stuff like antennas and mass balances attached. At the time, I decided I didn't feel like masking and painting those damn greenhouse canopies, so I put it back in the box and stuck it on a top shelf for later.

"Later" turned out to be just this week. :freak:
It's been on hold so long, the decals have yellowed right on the model. :freak:

Anyhoo, here she is:

Lotsa photos:
Hasegawa Junkers Ju-87R-2 Stuka

One photo for the thread:









In the long run, I pretty much messed up the canopy anyway. It took a few tries, stripping the paint between. Finally, I masked and brush-painted each separate frame, one at a time, over several days.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Excellent work!

Fantastic canopy, subtle weather, what's not to love.

Superb.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Still looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it turned out great. Nice job. Thanks for sharing the link too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don't know if you can tell by the photos, but the model is so old the decals and the white stripe have yellowed!! :freak:


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

I couldn't tell by any of the photographs. That's pretty neat that it's so old. Nice work.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sad to report that while putting this model back on the shelf after taking my year-in-review photos, I dropped it on a hard wood floor. It is now smithereens, and in the garbage. It waited 15 years to be finished, only to die a month afterward.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear John. At least you finished it and got pictures of it first.


----------



## daytime dave (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh no, isn't that the way things go. The pictures still look great.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

John P said:


> Sad to report that while putting this model back on the shelf after taking my year-in-review photos, I dropped it on a hard wood floor. It is now smithereens, and in the garbage. It waited 15 years to be finished, only to die a month afterward.


:surprise: To bad and sad that it is gone. :angelsad2:


----------

